# Transparent Animated .gif?????



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I have a little problem. I made an animated gif with a light green background for transparency. When I open InfranView, the option to resave as transparent is not there.  Is there another quick way to do so? I did it in MSPaint, converted it with Easy Graphic Converter and then I was supposed to make it transparent in InfranView. MSPaint version: MSPaint for Win98.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

§onic hao,

IrfanView will give you the option to set a transparent color when saving as a GIF. The problem is that you can't save animated GIFs in IrfanView. 

My guess is that you would have to extract the frames, save each frame as transparent with IrfanView and then recombine the frames with EGC (or what ever program you used to create the animation).


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Go to http://gifworks.com


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

RatBoy, I will try that. And bicycle Bill I will go to that webpage.


----------

